# New girl on the block wanting to say hello & thanks



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

Just wanted to say thanks to those of you who kindly replied to my post last week.  Still up & down a lot & sometimes just when I think I'm doing good the tears flow big time!  Just glad that I joined this website as it greatly helps

Shopping Queen


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Shopping Queen, 

I am most impressed with your user name!!! Where are you from? the Northern Ireland thread is very good and very friendly you will get some good advice and a good laugh too., so it might be worth your while to check it out.
Are you having treatment at the moment? I'm on clomid ttc baby no 2.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm up and down at the moment as well.  The Northern ireland thread is really friendly.  As well as being there for each other, we do have a bit of craic.  Like you, I can do well and then get hit where it hurts.


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

Thanks Mary & Cate for ur replies.  In response to ur questions I'm not on treatment at mo - just had failed IVF at RFC & am awaiting word on NHS go. Hope u feel ok on the clomid - it didn't agree with me at all!  
Glad you liked my username - if I could get pregnant as easily as I can spend dosh on retail therapy I'd be landed!

Have a nice weekend whatever you're both up to!

XXX


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

HI SHOPPINGGUEEN,   HOW ARE YOU ?  AND WELCOME  
LOVE THE NAME    (injoy shopping on ff)   
Love MOODY. X


----------

